# 1988 300zx coupe non-turbo upgrades?



## 300zxforlife (Mar 22, 2011)

i have one of these cars and i would like to get a little more power out of it. what could i get for....$2000 and below. i would like to spend it on more than one thing, not just get a single upgrade. thanks. i would also appreciate if you could give me links to websites, references, etc. anyways, thanks again.

p.s. i already have a magnaflow muffler on it. should i upgrade to a full exhaust?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

z31.com | Home


----------



## 300zxforlife (Mar 22, 2011)

*Sorry*

Sorry about my bad punctuation. I'll keep that in mind for future posts.


----------

